

Feds will auction off $19M in Bitcoins from alleged Silk Road kingpin - sanxion
http://feeds.arstechnica.com/~r/arstechnica/index/~3/k7E0OxkRUtg/

======
drivingmenuts
What point in time is that valuation based on? Are they worth more or less at
this time?

